# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour Nhật Bản 8 ngày 7 đêm - Tokyo Disney Sea - Tokyo Disney Land...

## mrthao

*Great Family Tours - Tham quan thành phố Tokyo - Công viên Tokyo Disney Land - Tokyo Disney Sea - Chinh phục núi Phú Sĩ - Suối nước nóng Hakone*

Với phương châm mang lại cho khách hàng một sự khám phá, cảm nhận mới về Nhật Bản - đất nước Mặt trời mọc với truyền thống lâu đời - Thiên Minh Tourist gửi tới quý khách hàng tour du lịch Khám phá Nhật Bản như sau:

- Ngày khởi hành: Các ngày trong năm
(Xuất phát từ 19/7~28/8 sẽ tăng thêm 1,570,000 VNĐ / người, xuất phát từ thứ 2 và thứ 3 vào tháng 10 và tháng 11 sẽ tăng thêm 1,050,000 VNĐ / người)
- Lịch trình: *Tham quan thành phố Tokyo - Công viên Tokyo Disney Land - Tokyo Disney Sea - Chinh phục núi Phú Sĩ - Suối nước nóng Hakone*
- Thời gian: 8 ngày 7 đêm
- Số khách tối thiểu: 20 khách/đoàn
- Khách sạn: tiêu chuẩn 3* - 4* (Nếu 3 người/phòng sẽ được giảm giá)
*
Giá trọn gói: 57,707,823 VNĐ/1 người*

Để biết thêm chi tiết về chương trình, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi qua các thông tin sau:
*Công Ty TNHH Du lịch và Dịch Vụ Thiên Minh*
Địa chỉ: P.406 – số 1 Đinh Lễ – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 043 936 9787 ext 104 – Fax: 043 936 9887
Hotline 24/24: 0942555546
Email: info@thienminhtourist.com.vn
Website: Công ty TNHH Du lịch v
Skype: dulichthienminh
Yahoo messenger: thienminhtourist

Ps: Công ty chúng tôi có thêm dịch vụ vé tàu du lịch với các khoang ốp gỗ, tiện nghi trên nhiều tuyến, quý khách có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ vào số hotline ở trên để biết thêm chi tiết.

----------

